
CSS3  Test - babyshake
http://blog.mozilla.com/webdev/2009/02/27/css3-awesome-test/
======
TaraK
Ahhh... I can't wait to be able to use CSS3 in production. Down with images
for rounded corners and drop shadows!

------
bjclark
Nice, Safari 4 gets all but the column stuff.

